# Renaissance 12-Needle Embroidery Machine



## debbiedykes (Jan 5, 2011)

Does anyone have a Renaissance 12-Needle Embroidery Machine? I need to know if a hat hoop is available for the machine. Also, I am buying the machine used and it does not come with software so I am assuming I can use the software that I use now which is Master works II. If I am wrong please let me know.
Thanks in advance for the input


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I would be more concerned with tech support and available parts.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I have one of these. All the hoops cap attachment and the software. Problem is it was sold to prodigy and they offer 0 support. The software you have to use a run as date to get it to work. 

Prodigy was offering a trade in on a over priced piece of junk. I'd sell mine as a whole package


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

debbiedykes said:


> Does anyone have a Renaissance 12-Needle Embroidery Machine? I need to know if a hat hoop is available for the machine. Also, I am buying the machine used and it does not come with software so I am assuming I can use the software that I use now which is Master works II. If I am wrong please let me know.
> Thanks in advance for the input


I just sold all renaissances that I had because you can't get parts. Yes they made a 180 and 270 cap hoop. And you need their software and it only ran on win xp or older. don't wast you money. With out software the machine will not run. A machine without software I had sold my last one without software and yes it did run the price was $100. They bought it for parts and for the hoops.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I am running software on windows 8 I have the software and anyone who needs it I will be more then willing to help you out plus tell you how to stop it from expiring since they wont give a activation code. . Prodigy does have parts but limited and you could have gotten more directly from them. I think they offered $400 cash since I have everything and the hat attachment and a box full of hoops or $2000 on a new machine. That may have changed by now was January

anyone that needs any of it can PM me


----------



## debbiedykes (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I think I'll pass on the machine


----------



## debbiedykes (Jan 5, 2011)

I was actually looking for a machine that would do caps better then my babylock 6 or 10 needle machines. I love the machines but not real happy on the quality of the hats


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

This machine ain't much better for hats if at all. I originally didn't see that you were looking to purchase the machine where I would've told you it's not worth purchasing


----------



## cdeasey (Nov 16, 2014)

sben763 said:


> I am running software on windows 8 I have the software and anyone who needs it I will be more then willing to help you out plus tell you how to stop it from expiring since they wont give a activation code. . Prodigy does have parts but limited and you could have gotten more directly from them. I think they offered $400 cash since I have everything and the hat attachment and a box full of hoops or $2000 on a new machine. That may have changed by now was January
> 
> anyone that needs any of it can PM me


I would be very interested to find out more about how you are running the software without an activation code. The computer that I was using with my Renaissance machine was stolen. I have purchased a refurbished Dell computer to replace the stolen one, but I need an activation code. The ones that I have aren't working. Thank you for your help.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

cdeasey said:


> I would be very interested to find out more about how you are running the software without an activation code. The computer that I was using with my Renaissance machine was stolen. I have purchased a refurbished Dell computer to replace the stolen one, but I need an activation code. The ones that I have aren't working. Thank you for your help.


All you need to do is download a program named run as date. Then install it and point it to the exe for the software. It will make a new shortcut exe and will always run as a non expired date. Beware though if you open it from any other icon besides the one from Run As Date it expire after the expiration date. I deleted all the other ones the navigator software creates. Prodigy will not help you with this. Then tried to talk me into a over priced machine. I only do very little embroidery and have been subbing it out.


----------



## cdeasey (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you so much! I downloaded the program and was able to load my software. I am also able to load a design to the machine. Now I am off to stitch.
Again, thank you so much!
CD


----------



## katiiis (Apr 28, 2015)

debbiedykes said:


> Does anyone have a Renaissance 12-Needle Embroidery Machine? I need to know if a hat hoop is available for the machine. Also, I am buying the machine used and it does not come with software so I am assuming I can use the software that I use now which is Master works II. If I am wrong please let me know.
> Thanks in advance for the input


Yes I have a Renaissance 12- needle embroidery machine. With program installed on a computer and all the accessories. $4000.00 Kathy email address [email protected]. or call 405-200-6283


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Is this machine worth $2k I know where one is for it with software


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

djque said:


> Is this machine worth $2k I know where one is for it with software


No. The software won't activate machine is only worth about $500 max. No support, no part unless a parts machine available. Hard to find a tech. I have one I'd sell for few hundred.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks but im in cali. This guy said he a tech and has the computer runn u ng the software. He said he got 2 other people interested and one is very interested but you know how that goes till they search the machine. He a tech so he should know its not worth ****


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

The minute the computer goes down you screwed. If they have others interested it may be a BS line so you don't do your homework. Prodigy bought them out. I bought mine for cheap and was going to trade in on a new machine till I got a quote on a basically no name machine with poor reviews.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah ill pass on it. Looking to maybe pickup one at the iss show next month


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

djque said:


> Yeah ill pass on it. Looking to maybe pickup one at the iss show next month


I was going to say also their tech will lie to you as they are probably selling them the a machine. Good luck. I am looking at a 4 head machine now


----------



## Wildgoose (Mar 5, 2013)

djque said:


> Thanks but im in cali. This guy said he a tech and has the computer runn u ng the software. He said he got 2 other people interested and one is very interested but you know how that goes till they search the machine. He a tech so he should know its not worth ****


DJ! Ha funny to find you here. Hey just FYI when I bought my SWF and hired a trainer we went to lunch and were chatting about this and that and somehow the Renaissance machines came into the conversation (I think he got a tech support call on one) and he mentioned to NEVER buy one. He is a tech support and repair guy and talked about the old computer program and all that as the previous posts have also said. I'd be careful if you jump on one of them.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Wildgoose said:


> DJ! Ha funny to find you here. Hey just FYI when I bought my SWF and hired a trainer we went to lunch and were chatting about this and that and somehow the Renaissance machines came into the conversation (I think he got a tech support call on one) and he mentioned to NEVER buy one. He is a tech support and repair guy and talked about the old computer program and all that as the previous posts have also said. I'd be careful if you jump on one of them.


whats up wildgoose yeah I'm always on here learned everything about silkscreen,sublimation, htv, etc here. Yeah they guy was trying to get it off. I'll pass on it.


----------



## budrow92 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have a 2004 Renaissance 12 needle embroidery machine that I am having trouble wit it aligning after it stitches a guide line. When it goes back to satin stitch over the guide stitch it will miss it altogether or for parts of it. It will distort some lettering and some designs will look squished. It seams to be in the center of designs. I've cleaned all the belts vacuumed out everything I can reach. Made sure every thing was oiled and the lithium grease was fresh. I am wondering if anyone has had this kind of problem. A suggestion from a friend said maybe I should use a larger hoop for the design I was using because sometimes as it gets to one side or the other the hoop will lift. I tried a larger hoop and that isn't the problem. 
Does anyone know how much one of these machines would be worth in good working condition with all hoops and cap driver!?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

budrow92 said:


> I have a 2004 Renaissance 12 needle embroidery machine that I am having trouble wit it aligning after it stitches a guide line. When it goes back to satin stitch over the guide stitch it will miss it altogether or for parts of it. It will distort some lettering and some designs will look squished. It seams to be in the center of designs. I've cleaned all the belts vacuumed out everything I can reach. Made sure every thing was oiled and the lithium grease was fresh. I am wondering if anyone has had this kind of problem. A suggestion from a friend said maybe I should use a larger hoop for the design I was using because sometimes as it gets to one side or the other the hoop will lift. I tried a larger hoop and that isn't the problem.
> Does anyone know how much one of these machines would be worth in good working condition with all hoops and cap driver!?


You would be lucky to get between $800 to $2500 and the $2500 is a stretch. At the end of the day it is a Chinese machine that doesn't have any resale value. After 3 years you would have been lucky to get between $3000 to $5000 out of it, As you just stated yours isn't in good running condition so your looking at $500 to $800. In my opinion it wouldn't be worth paying a tech to come in and fix it then try to sell it. I have a few suggestions of what you could try but being a 2004 and 12 years old parts are gonna be in short supply or non existent all together. It's really hard to tell because Renaissance is no longer made and there isn't much support for it either.


----------



## reshel (Jan 4, 2018)

I have a 2006 Renaissance 12-Needle Embroidery Machine and hat attachment available for purchase.. My machine has a power distribution board that blew out on me. i am looking for a buyer that would want to repair and use it. I was informed that a board would cost around 600.00 to replace the board.. I'm selling really low to get some space in my shop.800.00. I paid $9,000.00 for the machine. I have 2 each of all sizes of hoops including the 11 x 17 wood hoops. Willing to sell parts for repair and selling any hoops separately..

I have had the hat attachment in the box and never used.. for a Renaissance 12-Needle Embroidery Machine.. please call me.. I am in California.. I paid $1000.00 for the hat attachment when i got my machine.. its brand new and box never opened..
903-926-1378 ask for Lona reshel


----------



## HBeto (Jan 22, 2019)

sben763 said:


> I am running software on windows 8 I have the software and anyone who needs it I will be more then willing to help you out plus tell you how to stop it from expiring since they wont give a activation code. . Prodigy does have parts but limited and you could have gotten more directly from them. I think they offered $400 cash since I have everything and the hat attachment and a box full of hoops or $2000 on a new machine. That may have changed by now was January
> 
> anyone that needs any of it can PM me


Hi,
I saw your message because I'm looking for a software for a Renaissance Mini we have in a storage.
We do not have the original software and Prodigy want us to buy a pretty expensive one.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## benmedinah (Jan 4, 2020)

Do you have drivers / software ?


----------



## benmedinah (Jan 4, 2020)

Do you have drivers / software ?


----------



## benmedinah (Jan 4, 2020)

Do you have drivers / software ?


----------



## julmac22 (Sep 22, 2020)

sben763 said:


> I am running software on windows 8 I have the software and anyone who needs it I will be more then willing to help you out plus tell you how to stop it from expiring since they wont give a activation code. . Prodigy does have parts but limited and you could have gotten more directly from them. I think they offered $400 cash since I have everything and the hat attachment and a box full of hoops or $2000 on a new machine. That may have changed by now was January
> 
> anyone that needs any of it can PM me


Hello,
Do you happen to have to have software? I came into one of these machines but she doesnt have software or computer. Thanks soooo much for your help!!


----------



## TeddyGram (Jan 22, 2021)

sben763 said:


> I have one of these. All the hoops cap attachment and the software. Problem is it was sold to prodigy and they offer 0 support. The software you have to use a run as date to get it to work.
> 
> Prodigy was offering a trade in on a over priced piece of junk. I'd sell mine as a whole package


I would love to get my hands on the program any links?


----------



## art4tim (May 1, 2020)

sben763 said:


> I am running software on windows 8 I have the software and anyone who needs it I will be more then willing to help you out plus tell you how to stop it from expiring since they wont give a activation code. . Prodigy does have parts but limited and you could have gotten more directly from them. I think they offered $400 cash since I have everything and the hat attachment and a box full of hoops or $2000 on a new machine. That may have changed by now was January
> 
> anyone that needs any of it can PM me


It wont let me PM you but i need the software cause my hard drive crashed..can you PM me?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

art4tim said:


> It wont let me PM you but i need the software cause my hard drive crashed..can you PM me?


Sorry this was years ago and the machine and everything was sold. I can try to dig around and see if I kept copy of software but I doubt it. I’m rarely on the forum and not sure why my messages are restricted.


----------



## Lawlessn (Jun 30, 2021)

sben763 said:


> I am running software on windows 8 I have the software and anyone who needs it I will be more then willing to help you out plus tell you how to stop it from expiring since they wont give a activation code. . Prodigy does have parts but limited and you could have gotten more directly from them. I think they offered $400 cash since I have everything and the hat attachment





sben763 said:


> I am running software on windows 8 I have the software and anyone who needs it I will be more then willing to help you out plus tell you how to stop it from expiring since they wont give a activation code. . Prodigy does have parts but limited and you could have gotten more directly from them. I think they offered $400 cash since I have everything and the hat attachment and a box full of hoops or $2000 on a new machine. That may have changed by now was January
> 
> anyone that needs any of it can PM me


Hey! Do you still have the navigator or Magellan software for a Renaissance mini embroidery machine? I recently got one but it did not come with software! Thank you!


----------



## 1ravenscout (Dec 9, 2021)

sben763 said:


> I am running software on windows 8 I have the software and anyone who needs it I will be more then willing to help you out plus tell you how to stop it from expiring since they wont give a activation code. . Prodigy does have parts but limited and you could have gotten more directly from them. I think they offered $400 cash since I have everything and the hat attachment and a box full of hoops or $2000 on a new machine. That may have changed by now was January
> 
> anyone that needs any of it can PM me


----------



## 1ravenscout (Dec 9, 2021)

would anyone happen to still have a permeant unlock code for the Magellan Navigator software. I have it and I have the machine. it works great right up to the computer got fried with a huge power surge.

Need to get it back up and running. it only does work for 1 client but it usually runs several times a week for them. They are a small company and I help them out since they helped me, if I have to replace this machine I have to raise my prices to them, and then it is not helping them. 

Heidi


----------



## grupo juarez (9 mo ago)

alguien tiene el sofware para la bordadora Renaissance Mini de 12 hilos para venta ya que compramos una y no hemos podido poner a trabajar


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

grupo juarez said:


> Does anyone have the software for the 12-thread Renaissance Mini embroidery machine for sale since we bought one and have not been able to put it to work?


Please create a post here asking your question. Referrals and Recommendations

You will have a better chance of getting a reply if you post your question in English. You can use this link to translate your Spanish if you need it: spanish to english - Google Search


----------



## ChrisSince1979 (2 mo ago)

sben763 said:


> I am running software on windows 8 I have the software and anyone who needs it I will be more then willing to help you out plus tell you how to stop it from expiring since they wont give a activation code. . Prodigy does have parts but limited and you could have gotten more directly from them. I think they offered $400 cash since I have everything and the hat attachment and a box full of hoops or $2000 on a new machine. That may have changed by now was January
> 
> anyone that needs any of it can PM me


I just bought a rennaissance cantare without software. I thought it would be available. If you still have the software, I would be interested
Thanks


----------

